# Any one use MTN Shuttle? Denver to Breck



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's three options from Denver to here. CME, Greyline, and Mtn Shuttle. Mtn Shuttle isn't owned by the resort and is a new company from my understanding.


----------



## westerner (Nov 1, 2010)

What about Denver to Beaver Creek? Lady working for the hotel we're staying at recommended CME, but if it's expensive I'd rather find another one...any ideas?


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

depending on how many people are in your group renting a car can be your cheapest option.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

how much do those airport to mountain shuttles typically cost?


----------



## westerner (Nov 1, 2010)

From Denver to Vail Valley (which is what I need) it's looking like CME charges $89 one way per person.


----------



## Skyemojo (Sep 22, 2010)

Was recently looking at same route, and I checked out greyhound. Not sure if it was a special, but I found it was like 53 dollars ROUND TRIP. Unfortunately there are only two a day, one in the morning and one at night. And I'm not sure where the station is...might not be at DIA.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That greyhound price is bullshit it's 16.25 one way from Frisco to Denver on it. Anyways the Greyhound station is downtown in the ghetto, you have to take the bus from DIA to the transfer center which I believe is an hour ride, then it's about 2 hours to Frisco via the Greyhound, Once there you'll have to hop the Summit Stage which is the free bus.


----------



## Skyemojo (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you, BA


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Rent a car if you can afford it and avoid all the hassle!


----------



## westerner (Nov 1, 2010)

Wonder which place usually has the cheapest car rentals? And wouldn't renting a little car, which is usually the cheapest option, be dangerous on icey mountain roads? Haha.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Do a search on any travel site and you will find the answer to that question. Im sure you can find a little SUV for a decent price, you don't have to get a 4-banger hatchback, unless you're on a really tight budget? If thats the case, find the cheapest(safe)transportation you can find and put up with the BS, you're going to need the beer money!!


----------



## photohunts (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, my party is going to have 5-6 people. I looked at some options:

1) rental car - needs to be SUV or minivan. Probably won't fit all our luggage. Expensive price at DIA. Offsite is about half the price but gas, taxi to offsite location, and all the added hassle are not worth it.
2) greyhound -> summit co shuttle - cheapest option but feel like the rest of my group doesn't want to deal with the hassle
3) shuttle
a) CME - tried and tested, shared ride.
b) Powderhound - new and small company, private ride(!) and cheaper than CME, Good reviews online.
c) MTN shuttle - new company, slightly cheaper than Powderhound, shared ride, no reviews online.

Will probably go with Powderhound. Anyone here ever use them?

Note: I have never been to Breck much less used any transportation to get there. I have taken a corolla to Loveland before.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just for the record. A little FWD four banger is generally fine. It might be worth your while to get the extra insurance. Still, the roads here don't get icy in the middle of winter like they do at places like California, Washington, West coast stuff. Snow packed sure. A FWD with good tires can generally get through. CDOT does a pretty darn good job plowing the roads. Only an extraordinary storm makes it tough and generally speaking the roads are closed then anyway.


----------



## westerner (Nov 1, 2010)

Good info, guys. Definitely checking out Powderhound.


----------

